# Angeln in Julianadorp und Den Helden



## Maxi544 (2. Februar 2014)

Hi liebe Forencommunity,

ich und meine Familie fahren im Sommer wahrscheinlich nach Holland, genauer gesagt nach Julianadorp in die dortige Ferienanlage in ein Ferienhaus. So nun würde ich in der Woche wenigstens einmal (so von der Familie erlaubt) die Rute schwingen. Jetzt stellen sich mir natürlich ein paar Fragen. Ich nummerier der Übersichtlichkeit halber mal durch:

1. Kann man direkt in Julianadorp vom Ufer aus was fangen? Dachte an meine Spinnrute mit 70gr. und Kunstköder? Geht da was und wenn ja was?
2. Kuttertour aus Den Helden gibts ja auch. Auf was kann man dort mitte August denn Rausfahren? Makrelen nehme ich an aber auch Dorsch? Oder noch was anderes? Und wie schauts dort mit Leihgerät aus? haben die da was vernünftiges da?
3. Thema Wolfsbarsch: Bezieht sich eigentlich auf die erste Frage aber ich frag mal speziell: Kann man mitte August in und um Julianadorp auf Wolfsbarsche fischen?

Ich danke euch schonmal im Voraus für die bestimmt zahlreichen Antworten

PS: Hab natürlich hier im Forum auch schon viel drüber gelesen, aber das ist so das spezielle, was ich nochmal selbst nachfragen wollte, da die ganzen Seiten im Internet hauptsächlich auf Niederländisch sind und ich das leider nur zu nem guten Drittel verstehe 

Edit: heißt natürlich Den Helder...

Gruß Max


----------



## Robcop (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Julianadorp und Den Helden*

Hallo :vik:

ich war auch mal in Julianadorp und habe dort auch eine fahrt zur See mitgemacht (von Den Helder aus). Auf dem Schiff, wo ich drauf war, musste man seine Ausrüstung selber mitbringen, ich weiß aber ehrlich gesagt nicht, wie es bei anderen fahrten aussieht. Jedoch sind wir immer genau über Makrelenschwärme gefahren und haben dort unsere Ruten rausgeworfen. 30-60 Makrelen waren keine seltenheit nach ein paar Stunden.

In Julianadorp selber habe ich es noch nicht probiert zu angeln, ich hatte aber auch dort vor, einmal Brandungsangeln zu probieren.


----------



## Lommel (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Julianadorp und Den Helden*

Im Einkaufszentrum Julianadorp gibt es ein Angelgeschäft namens Faunaland. Der Besitzer heisst Gerrit und der bietet Guidingtouren auf Raubfisch an. Der müsste auch wissen ob im Meer was geht. Einfach vor Ort fragen.


----------



## Maxi544 (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Julianadorp und Den Helden*

hi jungs,

danke für eure antworten ) das mit dem angelgeschäft im Einkaufszentrum hört sich gut an für infos  können denn alle Holländer Deutsch sagt mal?^^ hört sich immer so an^^ Des mit den Kuttertouren hört sich gut an... Ein paar fragen bleiben noch.. und zwar: Wie schaut es mit den Bestimmugen aus wegen dem Meer und den ganzen Gräben dort? Was braucht man um im Meer zu fischen und was braucht man, um in den ganzen Gräben zu Fischen? Wird ja wohl kaum frei sein. 

Und die Frage mit den Wolfsbarschen bleibt halt noch...


----------



## Robcop (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Julianadorp und Den Helden*

Moin, 

ich bin gerade auf Texel, also deine nächste Frage verstehe ich jetzt so, welche Lizenzen du brauchst. 

Also in der Nordsee kannst du frei angeln mit maximal 2 Ruten. Und in Süßgewässer an land brauchst du eine Käufliche Lizens die du im Faunaland kaufen kannst oder bei der Post. Frag aber dort nochmal nach, wie das mit den Ruten geregelt ist, da will ich dir jetzt nichts falsches sagen |kopfkrat

Habe hier außerdem ein Prospekt mit einer Schifffahrt zur See damit man angeln kann. Dort kann man Angel und Zubehör jedenfalls mieten, preise wurden nicht genannt

viel Spaß


----------



## Maxi544 (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Julianadorp und Den Helden*

Hi Robcop,

Danke für deine Aufklärung  hört sich ja alles super gut und einfach an. 
Brauche aber mal eure Meinung.. Meint ihr ich sollte lieber auf eigene Faust nen weng im Meer Spinnen (is ja frei) oder meint ihr ich sollte mir ne Karte für irgendeinen Graben/Fluss besorgen und da Spinnen? Wo fängt man in kurzer Zeit ehr was?

Lg Max


----------



## Haesel (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Julianadorp und Den Helden*

Hallo,

fahre schon mehrere Jahre nach Julianadorp an Zee.
Die Gewässer sind dort sehr Fischreich. Sei es Friedfisch oder auf Barsch und Hecht. In welchen Park fährst du denn ?
Im Einkaufszentrum De Riepel ist das Faunaland und in den Helder gibt es auch 2 Angelgeschäfte. Was du brauchst um in NL angeln zu dürfen ist der Vispas. Kostet ungefähr 40,- für das Jahr und du kannst rund um Den Helder und Julianadorp an Zee angeln.


----------



## Maxi544 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Julianadorp und Den Helden*

alls klar, danke Haesel. Wir fahren vermutlich in den Strandslag park. Schonzeiten gibt es da im Sommer auf die gängigen Fischarten nicht oder? Hecht Barsch und Zander geht gut in Julianadorp und umgebung? Kannst du dazu vllt auch auskunft geben ob man ohne Guiding was zustande bekommt?


----------



## Haesel (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Julianadorp und Den Helden*

Hallo Maxi,

den Strandslag kenne ich sehr gut. Selber schon gewesen. Im Park ist ein Teich an dem du angeln kannst. Rund um den Park gibt es Kanäle (Van Forrestweg) an dem du gut angeln kannst. Sehr viel Weißfisch, Karpfen und Barsche.
Hecht geht auch. Zander kann ich dir nicht sagen. Hole dir auf jedenfall den vispas. Ohne geht da nix. Köder und Zubehör im "De Riepel" Einkaufszentrum holen (ca. 5 Min.). Sehr schöne Ecke, zu der ich immer wieder gerne hinfahre. Wenn du Fragen hast was man da sonst so machen kann, oder wo was ist melde dich.


----------



## KUMU (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Julianadorp und Den Helden*

Hallo Maxi,

Ich fahre im Mai 2014 dahin und habe auch so meine Fragen hier im Forum gestellt. Ich hoffe ich bekomme Antworten bis dahin. Ende Mai bin ich dann wieder zuhause und werde meine Angelabenteuer mit allen die es wissen wollen teilen.
Ich denke dann solltest du gut informiert in deinen Sommerurlaub dorthin gehen koennen.

Gruss

KUMU


----------

